# Cichlid Mixing



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I was thinking of selling some of my fish and getting new ones. I want to mix two tropheus duboisi, two flametail peacocks, three sunshine peacocks, and two jewel neon cichlids. Is this okay? I will feed them mostly vegetable flakes because there's a tropheus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The two jewels are likely to kill everyone else when they spawn. Tropheus are likely to be too aggressive for peacocks. It helps manage tropheus aggression if they are kept in a large group of other tropheus, as in a species tank. If all five peacocks are male they will fight or not color up. If they are male and female, they will crossbreed and produce hybrids. Keep in mind Malawi (the peacocks) are harem breeders so you want to have 1m:4f of each species if keeping mixed genders.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Isn't Tropheus Duboisi supposed to be less aggressive than most tropheus species? And, can't I just move the jewels out when they spawn? Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> Isn't Tropheus Duboisi supposed to be less aggressive than most tropheus species? And, can't I just move the jewels out when they spawn? Thanks for the quick reply!


What size tank is this again and what size is the spare tank you have?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

13razorbackfan said:


> mysterycichlids2 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Tropheus Duboisi supposed to be less aggressive than most tropheus species? And, can't I just move the jewels out when they spawn? Thanks for the quick reply!
> ...


The dimensions are important, not the volume.

The aggression of the Jewels will ramp up very quickly if they spawn. Depending on the tank size, they could kill or severely injure a number of fish very quickly. If you aren't watching the tank 24/7 this could be problematic.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

My tank is about a 90 gallon and my spare tank is currently used by baby angelfish. And are jewel cichlids really that good at injuring fish? Thanks for the replies, I will measure the tank shortly by inches.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

My tank dimensions are 4 feet (length) by 16 inches (width) by 2 feet (height).


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > mysterycichlids2 said:
> ...


Yeah...that is what I was getting at.

What about the spare tank? Do you have a place for the jewels now? You really need to heed the advice above about spawning jewels. I have seen them destroy a tank in no time flat. They are relentless and will team up.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

If jewels are that aggressive when they spawn, then I give up on putting them in my tank. But, are the peacocks compatible with tropheus duboisi? By the looks of it, the duboisi in my tank isn't picking on any other fish and isn't getting picked on itself either. In my current tank, I have an auratus (male surprisingly not picking on the duboisi), a few zebra colour variants, and the tropheus duboisi.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> If jewels are that aggressive when they spawn, then I give up on putting them in my tank. But, are the peacocks compatible with tropheus duboisi? By the looks of it, the duboisi in my tank isn't picking on any other fish and isn't getting picked on itself either. In my current tank, I have an auratus (male surprisingly not picking on the duboisi), a few zebra colour variants, and the tropheus duboisi.


I would not mix the peacocks with the zebras, auratus or the duboisi.The zebras and auratus are borderline for your 4" x 18" tank and I would make sure I had the right m/f ratio. If I were you I would pick which of the three type you prefer and stick with that. You can do peacocks and haps and add a few of the more docile mbuna such as acei and some labs. Just my $.02


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Why doesn't the duboisi work with the peacocks? I'll probably take your advice, but I really want to keep the duboisi since I got ripped off buying it and definetley won't get my money back. It costed me $44! Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> Why doesn't the duboisi work with the peacocks? I'll probably take your advice, but I really want to keep the duboisi since I got ripped off buying it and definetley won't get my money back. It costed me $44! Thanks!


I would not simply because of the diet and temperament. They can be really aggressive but mainly towards other trophs....


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Can the peacocks survive on the veggie flakes that I have? They contain spirulina.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> Can the peacocks survive on the veggie flakes that I have? They contain spirulina.


Probably. They do need protein though. The duboisi needs a lot less protein. That is the problem. You don't want to load him up on protein as he will eat it. You can try something like omega one super veggie flakes and just don't over feed.

Have you thought about making a tropheus tank?


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

I have thought about making a tropheus tank, but there aren't enough of them at my fail and clueless LFS. Would it be possible to get more peacocks than tropheus and feed a bit of protein foods? There would be a much higher chance of them getting it. I hate my LFS because it doesn't identify its fish properly and doesn't sell much fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> I have thought about making a tropheus tank, but there aren't enough of them at my fail and clueless LFS. Would it be possible to get more peacocks than tropheus and feed a bit of protein foods? There would be a much higher chance of them getting it. I hate my LFS because it doesn't identify its fish properly and doesn't sell much fish.


Have you thought about online? There are some very choices by some reputable sponsors on this site.

You can try the NLS pellets early in the day and later on feed the veggie flakes to help move the protein along.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I could try online, but the shipping is overpriced. I'll think about it when I save up since I'm just a kid. Thanks for all your help! What are NLS pellets?

Note: I live in Canada, so there's not that much good dealers, but there are lots that are better than my LFS.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> Yeah I could try online, but the shipping is overpriced. I'll think about it when I save up since I'm just a kid. Thanks for all your help! What are NLS pellets?
> 
> Note: I live in Canada, so there's not that much good dealers, but there are lots that are better than my LFS.


New Life Spectrum. I feed mine the 2mm cichlid formula. If yours are still small and even if they are not the 1mm would work fine.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never bought online, but I've seen the prices, and it might work out in your favor if you were buying a bunch of fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brinkles said:


> I've never bought online, but I've seen the prices, and it might work out in your favor if you were buying a bunch of fish.


Yep and you can get them sexed. A bit more $$$ to do that but buying a fish and then returning for a fraction of what was paid really adds up quickly. My next purchase will be online as well.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

It's good to introduce a number of them at the same time anyway.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brinkles said:


> It's good to introduce a number of them at the same time anyway.


Yep and that is what I am waiting for. Going to be adding 5 or so at once so I am trying to narrow it down to which ones I want and make sure whichever vendor I choose has them sexed and I am willing to pay a bit more.


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck then! Nice tank by the way!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mysterycichlids2 said:


> Good luck then! Nice tank by the way!


Thanks...


----------

